
Creator of Facebook iPhone app leaves to build mobile and HTML5 creative tools - rondevera
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/creator_of_facebook_iphone_app_leaves_to_build_mob.php
======
meadhikari
Joe Hewitt : I'm an indie developer now.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2522961>

